# Raw frozen chicken liver



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

I heard somewhere that raw frozen chicken liver is good to feed dogs. Has anyone else heard this also? Or is it bad? Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogs love liver. They will walk through fire for liver. For treats cut it up into 1/4 inch squares and cook it up in oil. They will do anything you ask.

Liver good for dogs. I personally can't stand the slimey stuff.

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My dog doesn't much care for beef liver. I found that odd. Was raw, though.


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, because we bough raw chicken liver, cut it up into small pieces and froze it. He's already had about 2 pieces and seems to love it. It doesn't upset his stomach either, just wanted to double check that it's ok to give it to him. Thanks!


----------

